# Sound of Native American tongues



## Setwale_Charm

Can anybody suggest links to sound files or, even better, radio stations online which could give me an idea of the sound of Quechua, Aymara or Guarani?

 Thanks.


----------



## ronanpoirier

http://www.staff.uni-mainz.de/lustig/hisp/guarani.html

This site is in Guarani, Spanish, Portuguese and a language I can't recognize but I guess it's Germanic (Dutch maybe). There are some songs in Guarani if you scroll down where it says "Canciónes en Guarani". I didn't click on it to see if it really works because I don't have time right now.
Have fun


----------



## ronanpoirier

http://www.hollowear.com/gallery/guarani-audio.html

I didn't listen to it but I guess it's an audio file of a Guarani poem.


----------



## Staarkali

ronanpoirier said:


> This site is in Guarani, Spanish, Portuguese and a language I can't recognize but I guess it's Germanic (Dutch maybe).


The language is German, deutch means German in German.

Besides this website is a .de , it would be weird if they didn't present contents including their own language


----------



## Outsider

Another site with Guarani samples.


----------



## palomnik

for Quechua, check out this website from the University of Indiana:

http://languagelab.bh.indiana.edu/quechua.html

The lessons are designed to be used with a text but the explanation is pretty clear, and you can match it up with other study material.


----------

